# Copt Woman Nominated for Nobel Peace Prize



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*Coptic Christian 'Mama Maggie' Nominated for 2012 Nobel Peace Prize
*

Gobran is the founder of Stephen's Children, a ministry based in Cairo dedicated to helping families living in Cairo's garbage slums, providing assistance to both Christian and Muslim children, and helping impoverished rural communities in Upper Egypt. She is referred to by locals as "Mama Maggie" and has been dubbed the "Mother Teresa of Cairo."

Link includes video, don't miss it 

Coptic Christian 'Mama Maggie' Nominated for 2012 Nobel Peace Prize, Christian News


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Gosh when you come accros or hear of people like this Mama Maggie it just takes your breath away! Amazing lady.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice one..


is this story doing the rounds in Egyptian newspapers?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I doubt it would or take a backseat....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know how many times I have watched that video and every time it makes me cry. I am not a religious person but this woman -regardless of her faith- is inspirational.


----------

